# Rückrufaktion Easton EA30-Vorbau



## IceCube66 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich hier richtig bin. Besitze ein 2009er Cube LTD Team, an dem unter anderem der Easton EA30-Vorbau verbaut ist. Jetzt gibt es eine Rückruf-Aktion seitens Easton in Amerika. Mein Cube-Händler weiß bisher noch gar nix, weiß auch nicht, ob die Stems in Deutschland ebenfalls betroffen und damit zurück gerufen werden (müssen). Er scheint aber auch recht träge auf meine Anfrage zu reagieren. Wisst ihr mehr? Was sagt Cube als Bike-Hersteller zu den verbauten Komponenten.
Sicher weiß ich, dass der Händler mein Ansprechpartner ist und auch bleiben soll, aber als Biker und Kunde kann es mir nicht schnell genug gehen...ich weiß auch, dass ich nicht der geduldigste Zeitgenosse bin.


----------



## motorsportfreak (1. November 2009)

Hi Icecube66,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit meinem AMS 100 2008

kuckst Du hier:
http://www.eastonbike.com/downloada...ce/US Retail Notice - EA 30 Stem Recall-2.pdf

Cube sagt, alles über den lokalen Händler abwickeln!

Na ja....

Meiner hat mit einen anderen Guten als vorübergehenden Ersatz gegeben! 

Vielen Dank Steve!!!!

Mal schauen, wie lange das dauert?!

Mfg hubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube66 (2. November 2009)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Hi Icecube66,
> 
> ich habe das selbe Problem mit meinem AMS 100 2008
> 
> ...


 
Genau mit diesem Dokument bin ich zum Händler gegangen, der noch gar nix davon gehört hat. Einen Kontakt zu Cube konnte dieser nach eigener Aussage  nicht herstellen. 
Nach einigem Hin und Her bekam ich auch einen Ramsch-Ersatz-Vorbau (wobei der EA30 ja auch Low Budget ist) bis zur endgültigen Klärung. Bin auch gespannt wie das für mich ausgeht. Habe gehört, dass Rose bereits umtauscht, auch wenn ich nicht beurteilen kann, ob es flächendeckend passiert oder Einzelaktionen sind.
Ich werde bei Neuigkeiten weiter berichten.


----------



## Sentilo (2. November 2009)

Müssen wir uns tatsächlich Sorgen um die Materialsicherheit machen oder ist das mehr ein juristisches Problem in Bezug auf die Produkthaftung?

Die schreiben in dem Rückruf: "Although the stem in question has passed all of the industry tests, this particular issue was not uncovered during those tests." 

Für mich liest sich das, als ob der Vorbau zwar alle Test bestanden hätte, aber irgendeine Formalie nicht stimmt, was findige Anwälte zu einer Milliarden-Klage veranlassen könnte. 

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## IceCube66 (2. November 2009)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Müssen wir uns tatsächlich Sorgen um die Materialsicherheit machen oder ist das mehr ein juristisches Problem in Bezug auf die Produkthaftung?
> 
> Die schreiben in dem Rückruf: "Although the stem in question has passed all of the industry tests, this particular issue was not uncovered during those tests."
> 
> ...


 
Möglicherweise ist dies tatsächlich ausschließlich eine juristische, amerikanische Spitzfindigkeit, die keine technische Grundlage hat, andererseits dann die Aussage "...Consumer should immediately stop using bicycles equipped with the recalled stems and contact
either their authorized Easton dealer or Easton directly to receive a free replacement...". Das schließt zumindest nicht aus, dass es ein Problem in der Fertigung gab. Natürlich gebe ich gern zu, dass ich über 3.000 km mit diesem Vorbau zurück gelegt habe und ich hatte bis zur vergangenen Woche keine Bedenken bei meinen Ausfahrten. Dennoch bin ich jetzt lieber vorsichtig, bevor ich dieses Problem persönlich bestätigen kann.


----------



## Fabian93 (2. November 2009)

Ich werde den EA30 aus meinem Cube auch zurückgeben,mal schauen ob ich direkt Ersatz kriege.
Laut Beschreibung wäre ja ein FSA verbaut,aber es ist der EA30...


----------



## alienof (3. November 2009)

Ich habe einen EA30 Vorbau an meinem Bike, der wurde allerdings von privat gekauft, d.h. es gibt keine Rechnung. Hab ich in dem Fall überhaupt ne Chance das Teil umzutauschen?


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. November 2009)

hmm glaub kaum dass ein privathändler dein "local dealer" ist.. versuchs doch mal easton direkt zu kontaktieren


----------



## 46nos (3. November 2009)

Ich habe den EA30 auch auf mein LTD Comp.!
Ich hab meinen Händler gefragt und die sagen die werden den Vorbau erst austauschen wenn Easton Deutschland oder Cube ein Ruckruf starten!


----------



## CAPITO (4. November 2009)

Das hab ich heute auf bike-magazin.de gefunden.

*Easton ruft EA 30 Vorbauten zurück!*



*Easton hat an den EA 30 Vorbauten aus den Baujahren 2007, 2008 und 2009 Sicherheitsmängel im Berich der Vier-Schrauben-Klemmung festgestellt.*

An diesen Stellen können die Vorbauten reißen und unter Umständen sogar brechen. Leider wurde dieser Mangel während der Zahlreichen Tests die Easton selber durchführt nicht erkannt bzw. ist dort nicht aufgetreten. 

Easton tauscht die Vorbauten kostenlos gegen einen gleichwertigen Vorbau aus. 

BITTE VERWENDEN SIE DEN VORBAU AB SOFORT NICHT MEHR UND LASSEN SIE IHN BEI IHREM HÄNDLER ODER DIREKT BEI GROFA AUSTAUSCHEN! (Adresse siehe unten) 

GROFA GmbH
Otto-Hahn-Straße 17
D-65520 Bad Camberg
Telefon: 06434 -
2008 200
Telefax: 06434 - 2008 250 
eMail: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[email protected]

www.grofa.com 

Werde morgen mal bei meinem Händler nachfragen, bei Neuigkeiten melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Themeankitty (4. November 2009)

Alos mein Händler sagte man kann s mit dem Rad noch fahren es besteht keine gefahr denn bike magazin hat übertrieben. Es ist kein Pflichtaustasch aber mein Händler bekommt in nächster Zeit eine Kiste neuer Vorbauten. Dann kann man seinen alten Easton tauschen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (4. November 2009)

Also ich war vorhin beim Händler,hab direkt einen gleichwertigen Vorbau bekommen.
Die Händler haben heute anscheinend Mails von Cube erhalten,der wo ich war zumindest...


----------



## CAPITO (4. November 2009)

Mein Händler hat Heute auch eine Mail erhalten. Ist ein freiwilliger Rückruf von Easton. 
Kann am Wochenende mein Bike bringen und tauschen lassen.


----------



## Cortezsi (4. November 2009)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Alos mein Händler sagte man kann s mit dem Rad noch fahren es besteht keine gefahr denn bike magazin hat übertrieben.



So ein Schmarrn, der "übertriebene" Text stammt von Easton und nicht vom Bike-Magazin => Ergo der Tausch ist Pflicht, wenn einem was an seiner Gesundheit liegt.


----------



## Themeankitty (4. November 2009)

Ja tschuldigung


----------



## IceCube66 (5. November 2009)

Mein Händler rief mich gestern an und bestätigte den freiwilligen Rückruf von Easton. Er wolle aber noch Rücksprache mit Cube nehmen, da die Räder immerhin von dort kämen. Letztendlich interessiert mich das aber nicht, da die Händler zum Tausch aufgefordert wurden. Nach Händlerauskunft muss ich mich bis nächste Woche gedulden, dann bekäme ich einen neuen Vorbau. Bin schon gespannt welchen Vorbau die aus dem Hut ziehen.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. November 2009)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ja tschuldigung



Sorry für meinen rüden Ton von gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (5. November 2009)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt denn mein Händler sagte" in nächster Zeit" hoffentlich dauert das nicht länger als 1 Monat.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. November 2009)

Lt.meinem Händler wird es momentan organisiert und man kann wohl erst nächste Woche genaueres dazu sagen.


----------



## Cube09 (8. November 2009)

was wäre eine gute Preis/Leistungsalternative zu dem EA30 ?? (Bike ist ein LTD Pro 09)
Weil großartig einschicken und warten will ich nicht, deswegen muss evtl. was anderes her.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. November 2009)

vielleicht ist dein händler ja bereit dir für die zwischenzeit einen ersatz zu geben?

das einschicken wärs mir wert.. ansonsten geht ja schließlich wieder geld für den neuen vorbau drauf


----------



## Cube09 (8. November 2009)

genau, das ist mein Problem ich habe das Bike online bestellt (Lucky Bike) weil die Cubes zu dem Zeitpunkt fast überall ausverkauft waren. Somit habe ich keinen Händler vor der Tür. Aber einen Versuch wäre es wert, per E-Mail anzufragen.

Aber was gäbe es für Alternativen ?? Sagen wir mal bis 50.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. November 2009)

mir würde da der syntace force 139 einfallen aber wie gut der wirklich ist... weiß ich nicht

greetz


----------



## Fabian93 (8. November 2009)

Also ich hab direkt als Ersatz einen Race-Face bekommen,hab allerdings auch nicht Online bestellt...


----------



## Tafkas (13. November 2009)

Hat schon jemand den Ersatzvorbau bekommen. Mein Händler gibt keinen Ersatz als Vorleistung heraus und ich möchte gerne wissen, wie lange ich auf mein Fahrrad verzichten muss.


----------



## kube (13. November 2009)

Tafkas schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Ersatzvorbau bekommen. Mein Händler gibt keinen Ersatz als Vorleistung heraus und ich möchte gerne wissen, wie lange ich auf mein Fahrrad verzichten muss.



Mein Händler sagte mir das ich ungefähr so 2-3 Wochen warten muss. Habe das Rad bei Lucky Bike geholt aber nicht online bestellt.


----------



## Tafkas (13. November 2009)

Dann werde ich das aufgrund des noch passablen Wetters ein wenig herauszögern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube09 (13. November 2009)

also ich war gestern auch wieder Unterwegs und alles ohne Probleme. Ich meine Materialfehler kann es immer geben, auch wenn es keine offizielle Rückrufaktion gibt.


----------



## Magic21 (13. November 2009)

Ich habe bei meinem Händler den EA30 abgegeben und für die Überbrückungszeit einen FSA erhalten.
Mal sehen, wann der neue EA30 kommt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Tafkas (13. November 2009)

Cube09 schrieb:


> also ich war gestern auch wieder Unterwegs und alles ohne Probleme. Ich meine Materialfehler kann es immer geben, auch wenn es keine offizielle Rückrufaktion gibt.


Auf der anderen Seite wird sich ein Hersteller schon etwas dabei denken, wenn er Bauteile zurückruft.


----------



## MBka (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Mj. 2010 Cube LTD. 
Wenn ich richtig überflogen habe sind die neueren EA30 nicht von der Rückrufaktion betroffen
Weiß einer mehr?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Fabian93 (13. November 2009)

Steht doch im Dokument drin welche Jahrgänge+Monate betroffen sind...


----------



## MBka (13. November 2009)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...

danke


----------



## motorsportfreak (24. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hab jetzt kplt auf EA50 umgebaut (Vorbau leicht kürzer und Lenker Midriser etwas breiter, Sattelstütze 5cm kürzer, der Vollständigkeit halber)! Bessere Quali, Optik ´, Verarbeitung und sonst auch alles!

EA30 geht zum Auktionshaus oder auf den Flohmarkt!

mfg ich


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. November 2009)

habe das hier zufällig gelesen, und gleich mal geschaut, meines Cubes Vorbau ist auch "betroffen".
Habe mal den Verkäufer angemailt, wie es weitergeht!?

Wollte das Ding eh tauschen, weil es nicht mehr richtig schwarz ist, sondern irgendwie braun schimmert und eklig aussieht


----------



## boesehummel (24. November 2009)

Mein Händler hat mir auch leihweise einen FSA Vorbau eingebaut, bis er mit der GROFA den Rückruf abgekaspert hat. Guter Service, lohnt sich im Fachhandel gekauft zu haben...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (26. November 2009)

also ich hab grofa direkt angeschriebn(ich hab mein bike auch im i-net gekauft) un der hat gemeint ich soll ihehn einfach meinen vorbaus chickn,ich bekomm dann sobald meiner bei ihnen eingeftorrn is,einen neuen zugeschickt,müsst dann also ungefähr 1 woche dauern (nix mit 2-3!!)
für alle,die sich jetzt nicht sicher sin was sie tun solln:
wendet euch einfach an grofa, die tauschn den vorbau einfach asu,ohne lange wartn und auch ohne rechnung


----------



## bjoern.badst (27. November 2009)

Ich bin leider auch vom Umtausch betroffen.
Hab mein LTD Team auch im Netz gekauft und somit keinen direkten Ansprechpartner. Als Antwort auf meine Nachfrage bei GROFA bekam ich zu hören ich solle meinen Händler kontaktieren. Nichts mit Umtausch über GROFA...?!?


----------



## Cortezsi (27. November 2009)

Aktueller Stand bei mir:
Der Händler hat sich immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet, obwohl er es mir zugesichert hat (und das hätte vor 2 Wochen passieren sollen).

Bin schon enttäuscht bzgl. des ach so tollen Vorteils des Händlerservices (ich persönlich fahre ein Versenderbike und da ging es mit einer Reklamation deutlich fixer und kulanter zu).

Und an die Schlaumeier "dafür kann Cube ja nix, such Dir doch einen anderen Händler":
Das ist ein Cube-Vertragshändler und da ist schon Cube in der Pflicht, daß es reibungslos mit dem Service funktioniert.​


----------



## bender_79 (27. November 2009)

Hi,

Schon jemand bei h&s bike-discount versucht den Easton Vorbau umzutauschen?

greets


----------



## J.D (27. November 2009)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Schon jemand bei h&s bike-discount versucht den Easton Vorbau umzutauschen?
> 
> greets



Das interessiert mich auch, da ich mit dem LTD CC 2009 auch vom Rückruf betroffen bin.


----------



## bender_79 (27. November 2009)

Hi,

Anfrage an Grofa, Cube und Bike-Discount läuft (Freundin hat den EA30 am LTD Team)...
Ergebnisse werd ich mal posten.

Angeblich kann man bei Grofa den betroffenen EA30 einschicken und bekommt dann irgendwann Ersatz...

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. November 2009)

ja, ich habe an H&S gemailt, soll den Vorbau hinschicken und bekomme dann anscheinend einen neuen...


----------



## MaGi09 (28. November 2009)

Mir hat mein Händler einen ausführlichen Info-Brief geschickt bezüglich der Rückrufaktion und bietet an, das Teil ab KW 49 ohne Wartezeiten umzutauschen. Lohnt sich doch manchmal, im Fachhandel mit persönlichen Kontakten einzukaufen


----------



## Cortezsi (29. November 2009)

MaGi09 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich doch manchmal, im Fachhandel mit persönlichen Kontakten einzukaufen



Tja, da hast Du dann Glück gehabt (schlimm das es wohl Glückssache ist) - m. E. hat es sich nicht sonderlich gelohnt (siehe mein Post weiter oben).


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Dezember 2009)

Aktueller Stand, lt. meinem Händler:
Cube hat bis jetzt noch nichts an die Händler geliefert und es weiß auch noch keiner wann die Vorbauten geliefert werden.
Der Rückruf ging am 9. Oktober von Easton raus und jetzt haben wir Dezember, ein schlechter Witz...

Wäre schön, wenn sich Cube mal dazu äußern könnte.

*Update*:
Diese Woche werden wohl die ersten Vorbauten von Cube an die Händler ausgeliefert - immerhin etwas.


----------



## kube (1. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute mein Rad nach Lucky Bike gebracht zur Inspektion und die haben mir gesagt das sie direkt den Vorbau ändern und morgen kann ich mein Rad wieder abholen. Bin mal gespannt welchen Vorbau die dran machen.


----------



## Cube09 (7. Dezember 2009)

hat schon jemand erfahren wie der Umtausch bei Lucky Bike abläuft ??
Ich habe mittlerweile zwar auch schon den EA50 montiert aber ich möchte den EA30 trotzdem umtauschen lassen.


----------



## bender_79 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

status:
1. direkt über Cube tauschen geht nicht
2. über GROFA tauschen geht problemlos -> einschicken
3. über bike-discount (wenn dort gekauft) tauschen geht problemlos-> einschicken

greets

P.S.
also auch keine Probleme mit den Versenderbikes hier


----------



## kube (7. Dezember 2009)

@cube 09
Lucky-Bike will mich anrufen sobald der neue Vorbau da ist und dann wird der direkt eingebaut, die sagten das es der gleiche Vorbau ist nur der ist überarbeitet. Die haben mir erstmal einen anderen Vorbau dran gemacht bis der neue eintrifft.


----------



## Cube09 (7. Dezember 2009)

mein Problem ist eben das ich das Bike bei denen online gekauft habe. Habe zwar schon einmal eine E-Mail hingeschickt, dann kam nur zurück das ich sofort benachrichtigt werde wenn es eine Umtauschaktion gibt. Habe aber nichts mehr bekommen von denen und die nächste Filiale wäre für mich gut 200km weg


----------



## kube (7. Dezember 2009)

Dann ruf doch da mal an und frag ob sie dir den Vorbau zuschicken wenn du denen deinen zugeschickt hast, die bei Lucky in Düsseldorf sind eigentlich immer sehr nett und freundlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (12. Dezember 2009)

Na also,

war gestern mal wieder bei meinen Bikedealer und schwupps, lagen dort einige neue Vorbauten!

Endlich geklärt, Danke an Steve von cecil cycle!!


----------



## Magic21 (12. Dezember 2009)

Gestern Abend auch meinen neuen AE30 bei Lucky Bike abgeholt.
Jetzt wird er gleich angebaut.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## cube x (7. Januar 2010)

Ich wartete schon Wochen auf den neuen EA 30 ,mein Händler hat bis jetzt noch keine,gestern hat er mir den alten EA 30 gegen einen neuen FSA OS 190 ausgetauscht,hab ihn gleich angebaut...Danke Drahtesel in Grünstadt  !


----------



## kube (7. Januar 2010)

Habe meinen auch schon seit 3 Wochen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (10. Januar 2010)

Hey, habe meine Frage schonmal im LTD Race Thread gestellt, wo mir allerdings nikemand helfen konnte, deswegen hier nochmal: 


Ich bin mir unsicher ob auch mein Vorbau von der Rückrufaktion betroffen ist. Denn es steht nicht Easton EA30 (wie ja auf vielen Fotos zu sehen) dran, sondern nur "Easton" mit Logo.
Außerdem steht bei mir als Nummer F9 (wäre ja Juni 2009 und damit betroffen), auf dem Infoblatt steht allerdings immer erst die Zahl und dann der Bichstabe also "9F" statt wie bei mir "F9".

Was mich auch wundert ist dass mein Sattel rot mit weiß ist (guckt mal unter meine Fotos). Ich glaube das ist einfach der 09er Sattel, denn der 10er ist NICHT rot.
Kann es sein, dass die ersten Cubes noch den alten Sattel bekommen haben oder hat mein Händler vielleicht (versehentlich) getauscht?

Achja Postzustellung meines Bikes beim Händler war Anfang September laut Lieferschein, welcher der Anleitung beiliegt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## kube (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn kein EA30 druffsteht ist es auch keiner, mein neuer Vorbau hat auch keine Typenbezeichnung mehr da steht auch nur noch Easton drauf


----------



## CAPITO (10. Januar 2010)

@OWL Biker
Mein EA 30 von Juni 09 war von der Tauschaktion betroffen, und auf meinem neuen steht auch nur noch Easton drauf. Ich denke, Du hast schon den neuen.
Mit dem Sattel wars bei meinem AMS comp genauso. Anderer Sattel drauf, als im Prospekt abgebildet. War der gleiche Hersteller, aber andere Farbe.


----------



## ichbins2222 (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Habe mir letztes Jahr ein LTD Pro 2008 und H&S gekauft und bin von diesem Vorbau auch direkt betroffen! Ist es da nun besser H&S direkt zu kontaktieren oder zu einem Cube Händler in meiner Nähe zu gehen? Tauscht der den Vorbau auch? Wenn nicht wo muss ich mich da hinwenden bei H&S? Schon mal einer gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## kube (16. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich an den Händler gewandt wo ich das Rad auch gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlittleR2D2 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mein LTD Pro auch voriges Jahr bei H&S gekauft ! Mitlerweile habe ich denen 3 Mails wegen dem Vorbau geschrieben ! Aber die reagieren gar nicht ! Finde das nur Peinlich !


----------



## ichbins2222 (22. Januar 2010)

Mir haben sie diese woche zurück geschrieben nachdem ich dort 2 mal hingeschrieben habe! Habe in einer weiteren mail noch paar Fragen gestellt und nix kam mehr! Komisch!
Auf jeden fall hat mir der Typ geschrieben das ich das Teil zu denen schicken soll mit ner Kopie der Rechnung und einem Begleitschreiben! Werd das nächste Woche glaub mal machen, obwohl er mir immernoch nicht gesagt hat ob das an eine andere Adresse geht und was ich für einen bekomm, wie lange es dauert und wer die Versandkosten trägt! Im Notfall werd ich dort mal anrufen und die rund machen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2010)

ich hab den neuen Vorbau von H&S noch vor Weihnachten geschickt bekommen, das ging ziemlich flott und unkompliziert!
(Hatte hingemailt, und den alten Vorbau anschließend hingeschickt, mit Rechnungskopie und der ausgedruckten Mail von denen)
Die Portokosten _meines_ Päckchens habe ich selbst getragen. Is ja nun nicht soo teuer


----------



## kreuzfeld (28. Januar 2010)

ich hab mein MTB auch im Netz gekauft. Hatte ca. Ende November ne Brief im Postkasten mit dem Hinweis auf den Rückruf. Habe angerufen, die haben aufgenommen dass ich nen neuen Vorbau haben will und zwischen Weihnachten und Silverster lag das Ding in der Post. Hab jetzt erst alles umgebaut und werd den alten Vorbau zurück schicken.

Also: Auch beim Versender keine Probleme...


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2010)

Der "Service" von Cube ist besch.... Warte schon seit Anfang Februar auf den Vorbau-Austausch. Hatte den auch schon direkt nach Cube geschickt, bekam den aber wieder zurÃ¼ck mit dem Vermerk "Direktaustausch wÃ¤re rechtlich nicht mÃ¶glich, nur Ã¼ber den Cube-HÃ¤ndler". Jetzt warten wir schon seit fast 2 Monaten. 
ServicewÃ¼ste Deutschland! 


Hier der Hinweis direkt bei Cube
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Easton-Rueckruf_id_37405_.htm

Zitat:

Der EASTON EA30 Vorbau wurde in Deutschland und Ãsterreich ausschlieÃlich als Anbauteil an KomplettrÃ¤dern verbaut â ein Verkauf als Einzelkomponente hat nicht stattgefunden.

*WICHTIG!*
*Sollten Sie im Besitz eines betroffenen Vorbaus sein, nutzen Sie diesen nicht weiter!*
Wenden Sie sich an Ihren FachhÃ¤ndler, um den betroffenen Vorbau gegen ein geprÃ¼ftes Austauschmodell zu tauschen.
*Die komplette Pressemitteilung als pdf finden Sie hier als Download.*
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Easton-Rueckruf_id_37405_.htm


----------



## r19andre (23. März 2010)

Hi,
was hast du für ein Problem...??? 

Cube ist nicht dafür direkt verantwortlich erstmal dein Händler.
Geh doch zu deinem Händler oder Onlineshop und die geben dir dann einen neuen Vorbau.
wir haben bei uns alle Kd. angerufen und nach und nach die Vorbauten getauscht. Haben immer noch eine Menge auf Halde.
Also ab zum Örtlichen 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. März 2010)

Ich habe es zusammen mit dem örtlichen Händler versucht. 
Habe schon lange einen anderen Vorbau gekauft, da ich eh einen anderen wollte. Aber der neue Besitzer möchte gerne einwandfreie Ware haben und das zu recht.
Werde es jetzt mal bei einem anderen (größeren)Händler in der Nachbarschaft versuchen.


----------



## Cortezsi (24. März 2010)

Der rechtliche Grund würde mich mal interessieren, warum es nur über den Händler gehen sollte.


----------



## CopyMaster (24. März 2010)

Steht doch oben. Weil kein Endkunde solch einen Vorbau direkt bei Cube gekauft hat. Dafür hat der Hersteller doch sein Händlernetz. Die Händler nehmen dem Hersteller den Verwaltungsaufwand ab.


----------



## Cortezsi (24. März 2010)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Steht doch oben. Weil kein Endkunde solch einen Vorbau direkt bei Cube gekauft hat. Dafür hat der Hersteller doch sein Händlernetz. Die Händler nehmen dem Hersteller den Verwaltungsaufwand ab.



Das ist aber kein rechtlicher Grund, sondern ein organisatorischer Grund.


----------



## CopyMaster (24. März 2010)

Es könnte durchaus die Folge eines rechtlichen Problems sein. Was aber völlig irrelevant ist, weil es an der Situation nichts ändert.


----------



## Vincy (24. März 2010)

Ich habe heute bei einem anderen Cube-Händler (Lucky Bike Bielefeld) sofort einen neuen Vorbau bekommen.
Laut Cube-Support gibt es momentan bei vereinzelten Längen Lieferprobleme.


----------



## Cortezsi (25. März 2010)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Es könnte durchaus die Folge eines rechtlichen Problems sein.


Deswegen frage ich ja nach dem rechtlichen Grund.



> Was aber völlig irrelevant ist, weil es an der Situation nichts ändert.


Finde ich nicht irrelevant, da die Situation sich aus obigen undefinierten rechtlichen Grund ergibt.


----------



## CopyMaster (25. März 2010)

Wenn dir der rechtliche Hintergrund so wichtig ist, wirst du wohl bei Cube nachfragen müssen, nicht hier.


----------



## Themeankitty (25. März 2010)

Hi Leute,
also ich hab am Wochenende bei Multicycle einen neuen Vorbau bekommen , aber die haben Massen von denen.


----------



## mas0384 (10. Juni 2010)

fahre seit Juni letzten Jahres ein LTD Race mit dem besagten Vorbau und hab leider erst gestern zufällig im Internet diese Rückrufaktion gefunden! SEHR ÄRGERLICH!!
Vor allem ärgert mich das mein Händler nicht Bescheid gegeben hat!

Hoffe jetzt das die Fa. Grofa mir einen neuen Vorbau zuschickt und ich danach den alten zurück schicke! 
Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Die haben natürlich erstmal gesagt das das nicht geht...

Kann momentan wegen Marathontraining kaum auf mein Bike verzichten!
Zu meinem Händler würd ich am liebsten nie mehr gehen  Hat mich schon einige Male hängen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2010)

Der Austausch geht aber leider nur über einen Cube-Händler, da OEM-Ware! Kannst es bei jedem machen. 
Direkt über Cube ist der Austausch auch nicht möglich, die schicken den wieder zurück (aus versicherungsrechtlichen Gründen).


----------



## mas0384 (10. Juni 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Austausch geht aber leider nur über einen Cube-Händler, da OEM-Ware! Kannst es bei jedem machen.
> Direkt über Cube ist der Austausch auch nicht möglich, die schicken den wieder zurück (aus versicherungsrechtlichen Gründen).


 
doch, Grofa hat gesagt ich soll den Vorbau zuschicken und bekomme einene neuen zurück...


----------



## mas0384 (11. Juni 2010)

so, ein anderer Cube-Händler tauscht mir den Vorbau nun unbürokratisch aus! Soll den alten vorbei bringen und bekomme einen neuen sofort ausgehändigt!

Hätte den Vorbau aber auch zu Grofa schicken können...


----------

